
Still exist universities that there are even machine coding lessons? - francais
[quote=http:&#x2F;&#x2F;archive-org.com&#x2F;page&#x2F;3491382&#x2F;2014-01-08&#x2F;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;forums.freebsd.org&#x2F;viewtopic.php?f=34&amp;t=42856]<p>&quot;In my university there are still assembly lessons. I love assembly. In some other universities there are even binary coding lessons.&quot;[&#x2F;quote]<p>Still exist universities that there are even machine coding lessons?
======
coreyp_1
My university included it (3 years ago), but only a little. It is part of
understanding how a computer works, so it should be included, but the skill is
not in demand enough to spend a lot of time on it.

~~~
davelnewton
One nice thing about the re-rise of mainstream embedded systems is that
they're a great way to introduce low-level programming.

(I call it "re-rise" because small boards were all over the place when I was
in school 25-30 yr ago.)

------
davelnewton
Yes, but they're in the minority.

~~~
francais
What are they?

